# Gag and Big Red



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

The wife wasn't feeling good today so I took my daughters trolling for a couple of hours this afternoon. We were dragging stretch 25's near Pickens. Around 4:00 my 15 year old step daughter finallygot a true understanding of what I mean when I say the reel is singing. It sounded off and the fight was on... We got the bull right next to the boat and as I was pulling him out of the water the line popped. The girls got to see the bigbull redso it wasn't a real loss. He did keep my brand new stretch 25 so if any of you guys catch him I want it back. JK... Went ahead and pulled an old stretch out and got the lines back in the water. About ten minutes later the singing started again. This time I wasn't getting him to turn. Finally he started coming my way and he gave up about 30 yards away... I freaked when I noticed it was not a red but a gag grouper instead. I did take any chances getting him in the boat. Over all it was a great day. I cooked dinner tonight and the wife is feeling great....


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

A day on the water is better then a day of hunny do's... You're daughter must have had a blast. Congrats to you and her.

Bill


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch and man that dinner looks good!:letsdrink:hungry


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish one like that makes the trip. Nice catch:bowdown


----------



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice catch !!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats awesome!!

Nice job!:clap:clap


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

you cooked me dinner??? .... how sweet of you!

nice fish!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch. :clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

:bowdown

Nice, What exactly is a stretch 25. I need a couple.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Always a great day when you take your kids fishing.


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

great catch :bowdown


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish Dave are you going to the lumps this year if so get up with me and Trent. He needs to get away. 

TY


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

The smile on the little girls face says it all. Way to go Dad!:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

What's up Ty? We are going to the lumps the second or third week of Feb.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SkinnyWater (11/3/2007)*:bowdown
> 
> Nice, What exactly is a stretch 25. I need a couple.


Nice fish......Dinner looks even better.

http://gbtackle.com/lures/manns_lures.htm

When using stretches keep this in mind... 

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=287501


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

Always wanted to catch a grouper trolling. Man that looks good eating:hungry


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish . Thanks for the report


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

How long was that grouper? He looks really nice!


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice fish, ive never caught a grouper trolling


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

:hungry:hungry


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

What is the recipe? Looks pretty tasty.

- Fisherdad1


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice bay gag and the look on your little girls face is priceless. Thanks for the report and look forward to the next one,thanks.


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

THe gag was around 28 inches and the recipe is nothing more than a little garlic, onions, chopped tomatos, and butter.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

:clap:clap:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey,







that's a beauty! Here's further proof from that same spot with the Purple Mackerel Stretch. This Gag bit the butt hook right off- Take a look!


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I still dont believe you can catch a grouper in the bay. HAHA:banghead


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey yo, Heller High Water, Lemme tell ya bout this pinfish trap we have over 'round Gulf Breeze dockks... We get more baby gags in that as we do stone crabs!! Charlie caught a 'bout a 10in Gag in Naval Live Oaks, wading as we do. Obviously, these released fish were gorgeous and hopefully will grow huge for us soon....But they're "







in the bay" At this spot!!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I have just have to spend some serious time fishing this winter. We catch em shallow, 4ft or so in Crystal River, but still waiting for one here. I spent a few hours throwing jigs for them on Sunday. Your guys stories keep me throwing.:bowdown


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

nice catch, dinner sure looks good.


----------

